

Show HN: My first personal app - HackerNews for iPhone/iPad - nodemaker
http://www.hackerno.de

======
taylorbuley
I work at Forbes, so it was cool to see our article page in the screenshot.
However I noticed the app appears to be blocking Forbes ads and overlaying its
own.

I'm perhaps biased in this case, but I would consider that to be bad form.

~~~
nodemaker
As the maker of the app, I can assure you that the app is not doing any such
thing.

It is just loading the page in a simple iOS webview.The social icons that you
see come out when you press the button in the centre and go back in when you
press it again.

Also I really liked that article :)

------
pooriaazimi
I have a few of these HN clients, but never use them, because I love
chronological front page. If you could add a chronological ordering of the
front page (like <http://hckrnews.com> does), I'd buy your app in an instant.

And a _very_ important note: Your app is universal, so don't use TWO separate
icons for advertising it - It's confusing, and I thought I have to pay twice
for it (one for my iPhone and one for my iPad).

Use
[http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/4c1939167f8b9a9c366...](http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/4c1939167f8b9a9c36690000/app-
store-badge.png) , not
<http://www.ibreviary.com/new/images/app_store_badge.png>

~~~
nodemaker
You're right.I should have thought of that.

Correction Made.Now it shows one icon.

Thanks a lot!

------
SteveMorin
Added it to the HackerNews Apps list

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqL8kR005z0QdEN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqL8kR005z0QdENvNUJJTjYxY2lVa0RqUzJhTHFqT0E&authkey=CIeUndcL#gid=0)

~~~
glebche
Can you also add my Hacker News Android app
(<https://github.com/glebpopov/Hacker-News-Droid-App>) and API
(<https://github.com/glebpopov/Hacker-News-Droid-API>)

The API is being by the app but also a few other devs are using it on smaller
HN clients/pet projects.

~~~
SteveMorin
The doc is freely editable, so feel free to add it your self.

------
clarky07
Just bought this and I'm not seeing any way to leave a comment. Am I missing
something? The discussions in the comments are the most important part of
Hacker News IMO.

~~~
d0mine
There is news:yc that supports comments [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id434787119?mt=8&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
yc/id434787119?mt=8&uo=4)

~~~
clarky07
Decided to spend the last few hours making my own :-)

Now to decide if I should clean it up and go ahead and put it on the store.
Does everything I need though and I solved my boredom problem this afternoon
so it was a good day.

------
rjsamson
This looks great - any chance of adding Pocket (formerly Read it Later)
support though?

~~~
illamint
Yes. Please. I'll buy it the moment you do.

~~~
ralfd
Give Marco Arment a bit Instapaper love!

~~~
mmanfrin
He did; it's literally the _first_ entry on the right column of features.

------
m0skit0
Cool, looking for an Android version! ^^

~~~
srs0001
Yes please!

------
alexobenauer
Happily purchased! I love what you did with the icon; it looks great.

I'm using it on the ipad now; it's a great UI, I like how you made and used a
cascading UI for it. My only suggestion would be to make the news list not as
cramped. But, then again, that maintains some style from the current web
version :)

------
nixarn
This is the best HN iPad app for sure - nice work! I like the news:yc iPhone
app although though, so not sure I'll switch. One thing I'd like in a HN app
is a "night mode", the reddit app I use (Alien Blue) has such a mode, which is
great because I always read HN&Reddit in bed.

~~~
d0mine
news:yc supports iPad too

------
daxelrod
I am intrigued!

Please consider adding a screenshot of the iPhone Comments view to either your
site or the App Store listing. The Comments interface would be the deciding
factor for me - I still haven't found a HN app that gets this right.

~~~
nodemaker
Here is a screenshot of your comment :)

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23360122/Photo%20May%2031%2C%209%200...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23360122/Photo%20May%2031%2C%209%2000%2057%20PM.png)

Also some more improvements to the comments UI coming soon in the next
version!

------
vigilanteweb
A couple UX suggestions for you. 1\. Display the price on the landing page 2\.
Have the logo at the top clickable to the app store. That's where I clicked
first, and didn't get what I expected

------
jcurbo
Looks pretty good. I'm a big fan of <http://newsyc.me/> and use it every day
on my iPad and iPhone, I'll give yours a shot too.

~~~
dorkitude
I'd be interested to see a comparison, if you have time to write one

------
riskish
I have been using this daily on my iPod touch, it's awesome.

------
ZanderEarth32
Looks great. I currently use news:yc app for HN but don't love it. I am
constantly confused on which icon to use to comment.

Might give yours a shot soon!

~~~
justinchen
I use news:yc too and I miss the collapsed comments. It was way easier to skip
over irrelevant discussion threads when you can browse just top level
comments.

~~~
thisisblurry
If you felt so inclined, you could add them back in for your own use since the
code is kept on GitHub: <https://github.com/newsyc/newsyc>

------
Void_
Why no price info on the landing page?

------
salimmadjd
Is there a bookmark option? If you can let me bookmark and tag or group them,
I'll buy it instantly!

~~~
nodemaker
Yes you can add bookmarks to instapaper.

~~~
salimmadjd
Hmm...not quiet what I want. I want to group stuff I've read and want to keep
by tags, like python, JavaScript, etc.

~~~
nodemaker
Thats a good idea!.Will think about this! For now you can save the search
query 'python' in the saved searches page.

------
peterhajas
Hi!

Cool app. Excited for when it can leave comments and votes!

Looks like your Path menu at the bottom of articles isn't great when you spam
it - I can frequently get just the Instapaper icon to show up if I press it
rapidly.

------
PStamatiou
I've been a happy use of HackerNode for what seems like two months so far.
Well done!

------
DrCatbox
For my next project I will make an app to interface with your app and I will
call it HackerDo.me so that you can get a slick interface to your interface of
really important discussions and news on make money.

------
farslan
For me the comments are most valuable. That's why I'm linking and sharing them
always (via Twitter). Is there this option where I can share the __comment
__link via Twitter?

~~~
ecesena
[OT] how do you tweet hn posts? the link or the link to hn comments? (sorry, I
can't easily find you on twitter)

~~~
farslan
I tweet the link itself(i.e <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4047264>). I
just post them on Twitter. But this is difficult when you are using mobile
apps. To solve that I'm doing this steps(for iPhone):

1.) Copy link of the comment 2.) Open it with safari 3.) Share it with
Safari's "Tweet" button

That's not convenient.

~~~
ecesena
Thanks

------
eddie_the_head
Looks great nodemaker, have you considered adding the /classic page view?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/classic>

------
bretr
What's with all those social buttons sprinkled on top of the ad?

~~~
nodemaker
They come out when you press the red + button and go back in when you press it
again!

------
simjp
Kudos for putting effort into a personal project _but_...

It makes me cringe that you clearly used several open source projects (levey's
AwesomeMenu[1] comes to mind immediately, and potentially CLCascade[2])
without attribution.

[1] <https://github.com/levey/AwesomeMenu> [2]
<https://github.com/appunite/CLCascade>

~~~
nodemaker
I have used AwesomeMenu and acknowledged it in the acknowledgement section.

CLCascade however I have not used.Took me a lot of time but I made my own!Was
totally worth it!

------
HugoDias
Very cool! Now make an application for android too, because all that there are
horrific both in design and implementation

------
scottmkroberts
Looks great, especially the iPad version.

------
chasingtheflow
@nodemaker haha just noticed you have my tweet on display (1st one), nice!

~~~
nodemaker
:)

------
shawndumas
Can we login to see our submissions and comments?

~~~
nodemaker
not yet in this version but you will be able to in the next major release.

------
nicolasd
it would be cool if you implement a readability support :)

~~~
nodemaker
I tried...but xAuth gave me a lot of trouble!

Will try to add both readability and pocket in the next version.

~~~
joeconway
+1 for this request

------
falling
Incredible the cottage industry of HN clients that sprouted just because the
website is stuck in 1998.

Goes to show how the community is so important it can trump design.

~~~
gxs
To you it's a negative, to me it's an absolute positive.

I can load HN from any device and can pretty much count on it loading quickly
and rendering correctly.

If you have an iPhone, I can see why you would want an app, however. I don't
see how people browse comfortably on that device without word wrap.

On a related note, I wish the Android browser had a feature to override HTML
tags that prevent you from zooming in on mobile sites. One of the nice things
about HTC Sense is that it ignores these tags all together.

~~~
falling
Apps and zooming and reflowing text are just workarounds. I don’t want an app,
I want a decent website that can render on a smaller screen. Not hard.

~~~
jarek
But HN renders just fine on my Nexus One in Opera...?

